# Woohoo! I scored the coveted 2 stars!



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

I feel special now


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Tell us how u were unable to simply drive from
Point A to B with your mouth closed


----------



## OG ant (Oct 11, 2019)

welikecamping said:


> I feel special now


Congratulations, hopefully you didn't have that look on your pic the entire ride while looking at your pax from the rearview &#128514;&#128514;


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

welikecamping said:


> I feel special now


ok


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

Cold Fusion said:


> Tell us how u were unable to simply drive from
> Point A to B with your mouth closed


Pax pick fights sometimes, that was how I acquired my 2 star this week. The guy accused me of needing his friend to get to the destination, like I didn't know the route, but it was just normal approaching-drop-off conversation. Anyway, the dude was tipsy and super high and mighty when he got out. He was like "well now, do I give you a thumbs up, a thumbs down... " and I said "do what you like." I stay calm but I don't let these wankers intimidate me.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

welikecamping said:


> I feel special now


You Sir, are now part of a very elite club. Welcome aboard!


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

Cold Fusion said:


> Tell us how u were unable to simply drive from
> Point A to B with your mouth closed


Hey! That's me! I'm famous!


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

Thanks! My crime was "Braking too hard" Sorry that the traffic in front of me came to a screeching halt, causing me to lock em up.

Yes, I did brake hard, that is one reason why we have those things called "seat belts"

But overall, thanks for the two stars!


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

I have two 2 *'s I'm proud of both of them

I had 1 2* and it dropped off and i was immediately rewarded with 2 more, so I'll have them a while.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

but, what did you do, not do, say or not say etc?


----------



## Ping.Me.More (Oct 27, 2018)

FLKeys said:


> I have two 2 *'s I'm proud of both of them
> I had 1 2* and it dropped off and i was immediately rewarded with 2 more, so I'll have them a while.


Me too! I guess they come in bunches. opsies:


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

welikecamping said:


> Thanks! My crime was "Braking too hard"
> Yes, I did brake hard


@Ian Richard Markham will teach you how to Brake Smoothly.






​


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

Thanks for the tips, Uber did recommend their remedial driver education, Thanks Uber, but I think I got this. ;-)


----------

